# best dog food at walmart?



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

this month my dog had an unexpected trip to the vet followed up by a surgery that pretty much completely drained me on funds this month and my dogs still need food, i did receive a $50 gift certificate of walmart last month, so i will have to use this to buy their food

so, whats the best food to buy at walmart for two 9 year old basset hounds?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I would probably buy Pure Balance (it looks as if it has decent ingredients) then Purina One and if need be Nutrish in that order.


----------



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

so this pure balance is actually decent stuff?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Agreed.

I tried Pure Balance when I went "Oh uh, its late and the dogs have no food, hey, WalMart is 24 hrs..." and not only was the ingredient list pretty good, the dogs had no digestive issues. AFAIK, its manufactured by Ainsworth who also makes the Rachael Ray Nutrish line.

I'd probably just get the chicken and rice formula of PB unless you have to avoid chicken or grains since its a far bit cheaper than the grain free


----------



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

one of my two dogs, not the one who had surgery, but her sister, has a skin/food allergy that im not exactly sure from what, grain or beef so i tend to avoid both if i can.. the food they were using before the one dog seems to absolutely hate the flavor of, so im still trying to find a grain free food they'll both enjoy... so i may try either their salmon and pea or limited ingredient turkey and potato.. any thoughts on these two as to what may be better for a dog with allergies?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I think Rachel Ray Nutrish has a grain-free variety. Hmm, Pure Balance might, too; I haven't looked at the dog food section recently. But I'm fairly certain you should be able to find something suitable. They have a much better selection than they used to. You just have to stand around in the aisle for an hour reading ingredient lists .


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If the likely problem is grains and beef, than either turkey or salmon should work. Since you mentioned the one dog liking canned salmon, I'd probably try that.


----------



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

i gave them salmon flavored taste of the wild before and for some reason it seem to set off the one dogs allergies, so its hard to say exactly what she is allergic to at this point


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

Shell said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I tried Pure Balance when I went "Oh uh, its late and the dogs have no food, hey, WalMart is 24 hrs..." and not only was the ingredient list pretty good, the dogs had no digestive issues. AFAIK, its manufactured by Ainsworth who also makes the Rachael Ray Nutrish line.
> 
> I'd probably just get the chicken and rice formula of PB unless you have to avoid chicken or grains since its a far bit cheaper than the grain free


Doesnt Rachel Ray's food have that artifical vita K in it? It did the last time I looked at the ingredient list.

OP: do you have a TSC (tractor supply) close to you? their food 4 health is pretty good, and they have a grain free line for pretty cheap.

As far as allergies go, it's would be hard to say, but it could be potato related, especially if they were itchy, and smelly (esp their ears). If they are you will need a potato free food and I will warn you, its not going to be as cheap as say, something potato inclusive. I feed holistic select turkey and lentils, and I really love it, we have two medium sized dogs that are easy keepers, so a 25 lb bag lasts us over a month.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Doesnt Rachel Ray's food have that artifical vita K in it? It did the last time I looked at the ingredient list.
> 
> OP: do you have a TSC (tractor supply) close to you? their food 4 health is pretty good, and they have a grain free line for pretty cheap.
> 
> As far as allergies go, it's would be hard to say, but it could be potato related, especially if they were itchy, and smelly (esp their ears). If they are you will need a potato free food and I will warn you, its not going to be as cheap as say, something potato inclusive. I feed holistic select turkey and lentils, and I really love it, we have two medium sized dogs that are easy keepers, so a 25 lb bag lasts us over a month.


I doubt that TSC will accept a WalMart gift card as payment.....


> i did receive a $50 gift certificate of walmart


Only a few of the Rachael Ray formulas have artificial Vitamin K; The chicken and veggies formula and the beef and rice do, but not the lamb or the zero grain formulas.
That said, it isn't something I'd worry about for a bag or two in the grand scheme of things. If money is tight, you do the best you can. 

Here's the ingredients of the RR Zero Grain Salmon:
Salmon, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Sweet Potatoes, Dried Whole Potatoes, Tapioca, Dried Peas, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Poultry Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Whole Flaxseed, Pea Protein, Natural Chicken Flavor, Salt, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Choline Chloride, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Niacin Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

If you do have to get a walmart carried brand, those Shell mentioned would be good choices, just make sure the food doesnt have that artifical vitamin K.

Also, it is worth mentioning that if your dog is sensitive to potatoes, that these likely wont help things.


----------



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

i dont think theres an issue with potatoes, they eat 4health whitefish and potato now and it seems to help the allergy issues however the one dog doesnt seem to like the flavor of it, and is reluctant if i try to feed her sardines as well

pure balance salmon and pea, rachael rae just 6 lamb and brown rice, and pure balance turkey and potato will be the three i look for in that order


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

My dogs were on Pure Balance for a while. They did well on it, only issue was that it's a bit high in fat so they had some loose stool. Nothing crazy, no diarrhea. I have a dog with severe allergies and while she wasn't symptom free on this food it wasn't as bad as when I've tried her on some more 'premium' foods, like Taste of the Wild, Earthborn, etc. 

Pure balance also has a Buffalo you could try if they don't have the salmon.


----------



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

hi fat may not be so bad considering her ribs and spine are showing as she's lost a lot of weight due to her illness


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The 4Health whitefish they are eating now is 25% protein and 14% fat and the Pure Balance Salmon is 24% protein and 15% fat. So, basically the same.

Every dog's stomach is different, but generally for comparisons and conversation, "high fat" is considered roughly >20% ; for example Diamond Extreme Athlete is 32% protein and 25% fat


----------



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah, my one dog hates that whitefish 4health stuff, seems to be fine with the ones allergies but the other dog just cant stomach it it seems, i think she prefers chicken flavors over anything else


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

I like Purina Beyond in a pinch, and even not in a pinch my guys do well on it when I use it.


----------



## zoelynn13 (Oct 6, 2013)

The best one we have at our Walmart is the 'Zoe' brand dog food by a landslide. The walmart here is sorely lacking for selection, though. 

Ingredients are:
Chicken meal, deboned chicken, green peas, brown rice, pearled barley, oatmeal, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural chicken flavour, quinoa, black beans, sweet potatoes, flaxseeds, chia seeds, eggs, calcium carbonate, salmon oil (source of DHA), carrots, blueberries, cranberries, vitamins [vitamin E supplement, ascorbic acid (vitamin C), vitamin A supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, inositol, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid], minerals [zinc oxide, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite], dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, salt, DL-methionine, lecithin, chicory root extract, yeast extract, choline chloride, L-lysine, rosemary extract, yucca schidigera extract, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium animalis fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus helveticus fermentation product, dried Bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Crude Protein min.	25.0%
Crude Fat min.	15.0%
Crude Fiber max.	4.0%


----------



## jason41987 (Jul 8, 2012)

so i ended up getting rachael ray just 6 lamb and brown rice.. doesnt seem to agitate the one dogs allergies and both dogs seem to enjoy the flavor when previously either one dog wouldnt like the flavor or it would cause allergy issues.. so my new main dog food maybe

even if not, it means both lamb and brown rice are OK for the dog with allergies and the flavors good for both


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

fourdogs said:


> I like Purina Beyond in a pinch, and even not in a pinch my guys do well on it when I use it.


I was gonna advise this and I think Walmart sells it! Jackson does well on this food.


----------

